# Ulkarri/Duellmani Understory frogs and Ulkarii from import



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

I'm currently breeding 2 lines from different imports the first 3 photos is from a understory import . 
When they came in they were listed as Ulkarri /duellmani . The red striping is much narrower and dose not turn into a yelllow creme color like the others . Which kinda steers me into thinking they are in fact 2 different species . When I take a look at the new " dart frog bible " from Germany ( cause it's as thick as one ) it states there is some confusion as to the correct identity . I'm no expert , so your thoughts are welcome . 
























Last 3 are from a previous import and are alot more orange and gold 



























Happy frogging , 
Darren Meyer


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I haven't been keeping up with these frogs so can't help you out, but I would try to contact Mark or Evan and Jason of dendrobates.org.


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Darren, the Understory frogs are R. uakarii with site data. Ours have quite a bit of variation in the yellow. A Couple of ours just have yellow on the flanks and with others it continues way up the back. They were once considered a phenotype of duellmaini but recently genetics proved otherwise. R. duellmaini never has the yellow on the flanks.

The German line are likely just a phenotype of uakarii however there is no information where they came from. 

Cheers, Robert


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Darren you may want to contact EricM, he told me there were 3 different morphs/locals of Ukarri all slightly different looking. Pretty sure he's got good info on this subject.


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Yes , have been aware of the 3 locals ,and have seen them .
the main reason I now bring them up is I have been recieving alot of questions about them and the differences I see . So I posted the pitchers so they can be seen by all.....I just don't currently have the 3rd line/locale .
I would say though the 3rd line is quite large .
the 2 lines I do have are quite bold frogs, always out and active .
eggs all found laid on pothos leaf that overlap .
happy froggin , 
darren

Sent from iPhone


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

SeaDuck said:


> Hi Darren, the Understory frogs are R. uakarii with site data. Ours have quite a bit of variation in the yellow. A Couple of ours just have yellow on the flanks and with others it continues way up the back. They were once considered a phenotype of duellmaini but recently genetics proved otherwise. R. duellmaini never has the yellow on the flanks.
> 
> The German line are likely just a phenotype of uakarii however there is no information where they came from.
> 
> Cheers, Robert


I was under the same impression. Seems i read, or heard this somewhere...that the uakari where now considered a seperate species and that the true duellmani never had the yellow. when i first got into the hobby a few years ago and i looked up duellmani most if not all the pics found look like these.... http://www.wildsky.net/frogs/eeedventri ... usduma.htm 

Since the uakari came on the scene though now you see pics of "duellmani" with the yellow quite a bit. I also seem to remember reading/hearing that the red duels with no yellow were thought to be more closely related to retics or were found near a population of them...something like that.

Hell i dont know, i like the all red ones better...but these are still cool too


----------

